# Golden waterskink?



## Levold (Jan 29, 2013)

This guy is living in my backyard. Is it a golden waterskink? And does it look pregnant? It is so pretty and calm. Didn't think they were in my area. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eipper (Jan 29, 2013)

Eulamprus tympanum, Southern Water Skink


----------



## Bushman (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with Scott, it looks most like a Southern Water Skink (_Eulamprus __ tympanum_) and yes it looks gravid.
It's certainly not _E. quoyii_ because there is no indication of a pale dorso-lateral stripe, which is characteristic of this species and it's out of range.
At first I thought it was _E. heatwolei_ because of the strong yellow colouration of the belly but after closer examination I can see that it has a pale anterior margin to its ear-opening, rather than a black anterior margin, which is a key difference between these two species.


----------



## Levold (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. My reptile friendly gardening seems to be doing its work, attracting more skinks. Just hope the neighbourhood cats dont get them like they wiped out the local black rock skink populations 15 years ago.


----------

